# Met Part Of The GTAA and AF Crew!



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yesterday in my haste of getting livestock @Sea U Marine, I ran into Tabatha, Mike(TDF), Eric(Ameekplec) and Ross(KnaveTO).

Nice to see old and new faces but alas, not enough time to chat


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

One day we'll catch you long enough to chat! Maybe even get a coffee into you


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That or some Dim Sum next door


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thats always nice! 

If everyone ever see's me, you'll have to tap me on the shoulder as I am usually in fish la-la-land lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

A couple more of us and we would have had a GTAA get together... speaking of we should think about one again.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

unfortunately I was there before all of you guys, I had to be elsewhere when the mass Fish store run was happening.... I ran out of there at like 1:40


----------

